# Goat Gossip 73



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Hi Folks, Here's the latest Goat Gossip, Enjoy!

8/8/09

Goat Gossip 73

FCGBA to hold Great Goat Gather Open Pen Sale

The Freestone County Goat Breeders Association would like to invite all goat breeders to participate in the Great Goat Gather Open Pen Sale. The sale will be held at the Ike Carden Show Arena at the Fairgrounds in Fairfield, Texas on Saturday, September 26th from 10 a.m. till 3 p.m. 
This will be an open pen sale for everyone to participate in no matter if you are from Buffalo or Brownsville! Come and buy, sell, or trade to your hearts content. There will be a special meat goat pen to sell your healthy meat goats for an average market price.
Pens can be rented for $10 each. There will be a limit of 5 goats or one Buck per pen. The meat goat pen will be $2 per meat goat. Meat goats will be numbered and will be weighed upon sale and sold for an average market price to be determined.
This will be a private treaty sale with prices agreed upon by the buyer and seller. The average market price for meat goats will be agreed to by the seller on the day of the sale unless the price is renegotiated by the buyer and seller. The FCGBA and its members will provide the facilities and livestock scales for the sale but will not be held responsible or liable for the condition or sale of any animal sold.
Our members hope you all come out and find the Breeding Buck, Doe, Show Wether, or Dinner that you are looking for! For information or to reserve some pens call Fred VanderMartin at 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] or call Gary Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or e-mail [email protected]. We ask that sellers call ahead or e-mail with some numbers so that we can get a number of pens for the sellers built.
Concessions will be provided by the Dew 4-H. We hope to see you there!
There's the notice for the first big event! Now for the next one! The FCGBA is selling Christmas Wreaths for our scholarship fund raiser. These are beautiful wreaths and we hope that you find them attractive also and help us in helping some hard-working youngsters to realize their dream of a college education. The price is $35 per wreath and can be shipped directly to your friends or loved ones. The order form for the wreaths can be found on our web site at http://www.freestonecountygoats.org. Mail your order form with payment to: FCGBA, P.O. Box 1553, Fairfield, Texas, 75840. Orders must be received by October 13th. If you have any questions or need assistance in regards to our fund raiser you can give me a call/e-mail or our Prez, Gary Tugwell at 903-390-7780 or e-mail [email protected] Thank you for your support in our efforts to assist in the education of our Young Adults.
Gwen and I have been burning up the asphalt quite a bit here lately with visits to East & Northeast Texas and Oklahoma to various events. Events such as the IBGA National Show could not be possible if it were not for the sponsorship of members and businesses. The vendors who transport their wares to the events and take the time from their normal business to put on their displays at such events also contribute greatly to the bottom line of the associations at the shows. Here's some of the vendors who helped make the IBGA National Show a success; Bonham Pipe & Steel, They sell fencing and corral panels and such. They were also at the NETGRA show in Greenville. Phone- 903-583-5797, web- http://www.bonhampipeandsteel.com Central States Trailers, Trailer and Transport Box sales and repairs, phone- 800-696-2989, web- http://www.trailersokc.com. Jack T. Chapman-Precision Machine Sharpening, clipper blade, hoof shear, and scissor sharpening, phone- 806-777-9299, e-mail- [email protected] . EDJE Technologies, computer feeds and video of shows and events, phone- 866-957-6145, web- http://www.edje.com . K n K Tack and Supply and Trailer Sales. The owner, Tony Kennedy, has made an innovative safety show lead that interlaces a strong leather strap into a spiked lead chain. This is an important safety feature in that if the spiked show chain should become undone the Buck can still be restrained by the strap and will not run loose. Tony & Son can also do custom leather work and special orders for show accessories to be given out as awards at shows and events. Phone- 432-756-3312, e-mail- [email protected] . Nutrition Services, provides Swine, Goat, Beef, and Lamb feed and supplements, phone-800-697-1998, e-mail- [email protected] . Outback Laboratories, provides Supplies and Specially Formulated Products for Show Quality Animals, phone-405-527-6355, web- http://www.outbacklabs.com . Sydell, goat and sheep handling equipment, feeders, and accessories. We had these folks fetch us down some equipment from South Dakota to defray shipping costs, phone- 800-842-1369, web- http://www.sydell.com. I would also like you all to note that Fred C. Homeyer of Antelope Creek does seminars on Boer Goats and Wether Goat Projects. Phone 325-234-8874 or go to http://www.antelopecreek.com to book Dr. Fred for a seminar. I would like to ask you all to support and make your purchases from these businesses who took the time to support our Associations.
Our final trip in the recent traveling flurry was to the NETGRA Sizzlin' Summer Show in Greenville. We had a chance to meet a lot of new Show Folks and reacquaint ourselves and visit with a few old friends at the Saturday show. Dawn Steward of Flying S Boer Goats took us under her wing and Dakota Ash did a beautiful job preparing our paint doeling, Pretty in Red, for the show. Donna Clemons and her husband Tandy of Round Mountain Boers (http://www.roundmountainboer.com) gave Gwen some pointers on showing her baby. Gwen showed her in the 0-3 month percentage doe class and she placed second out of seven! Gwen was very excited but PinR couldn't see what all of the fuss was about! She just wanted to get back to her pen for a snack and to laze around! She wasn't as well "conditioned" as the other entrants, I guess she was paying mind to her girlish figure and didn't want to appear too "bloomy"! President Lyndie Mansfield was pleased with the turn out and would like to thank all who attended and made the shows a success! The NETGRA is having their General Membership Meeting at the Hunt Co. Fairgrounds in Greenville on Saturday, September 19th at 10 a.m. They will be having a showmanship clinic and will also be inspecting animals and taking pictures of those consigned to the November Catalog Sale. Go to http://www.netgra.com for more info on the association and events.
Well, that's all I have for now. The kids are being weaned and crying their little crocodile tears for their Mommas. They are doing this in between mouthfuls of feed from the creep feeder! Gwen and I and the rest of the FCGBA members will be busier than a bunch of bees in a field of clover with our upcoming sale. If you have any questions about the sale or any goat gossip then call 903-388-8528 or e-mail [email protected] . Bye, for now.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thanks for the Gossip Fred.... :greengrin:


----------



## sealawyer (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the interest, Pam! :thumbup:


----------

